# The test cycle.



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Well people I decided to start a journal again.  At the end of every night I will post my diet and excercises.  This is just an experimentation that I am gonna try out.  I will maintenence or over maintence to see if I either add weight or cut weight.  I will be doing 5 lifing days with one bodypart per day using 3 to 4 excercises.  I will also include 3 cardio sessions.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Here the food I ate today.  I had a banana mixed carbs and fats but I don't give a damn.  LOL!  After all it is an experiment.  Unfortunatley I will not post my workout.  I did not have much time to plan one so I just went freestyle.  I did flat bench, Hammer Strength Incline, Push Ups, Low Rows, and lateral Pulldowns.  Cardio for 20 mins.

1	2 Oz. Kashi Crunch
1	1 Oz. Oats
1	8.1 Oz. Eggwhites
1	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
2	2 Oz. Oats
2	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
2	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
3	6.4 Oz. Yam
3	10.2 Oz. Romaine Lettuce
3	5.8 Oz. Chicken Breast
4	31 G Isopure
4	1.3 Oz. Dextrose
4	1.1 Oz. Carbo Gain
5	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	1.5 Oz. Fiber One
5	4.5 Oz Chicken Breast
6	3.1 Oz. Banana
6	7.7 Oz. Cottage Cheese
6	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter


Totals TOTALS	2604	
61.1 Fat		
307 Carbs			
223.8 Protein


----------



## jeanice (Feb 5, 2004)

Wattup Man? Keep it going! Holla from IRAQ!


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

All that peanut butter talk is making me crazy right now! Im having a spoon...maybe two right away!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL.  I know right.  I am a Peanut butter fiend.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

When I first read the thread title and saw it posted by you I was like ....  Glad to see its a journal lol  Good luck buddy


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL.  Thanks bro!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Well I wanted to tell everyone on here that I fucked up my diet!!!!  GRRR!  I ate a bagful of peanuts on top of what I had today.  Not only that but I had a sandwhich with mayo and some cereal.  Got Damn it!  I could not resist.  Oh well tomorrow is a new day.  What is next on the menu tonight?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

ROFL...  I am eating double the cals you are.  I dont think you need to diet, but...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Well I am running a test.  I am gonna see if I either loose weight on this training that I am doing or gain.  In reality I am trying to add lean mass with no fat or minimal fat.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good goal.  Might take a while though.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Right  I may.  Oh well.  I not really anxious to add it fast.  As long as it comes in.


----------



## jeanice (Feb 6, 2004)

Yo Man, This place is crazy kid! Don't worry you will get your plan right. You always tell me I will!  Mayo and Cereal? Peanuts!?!?!?! It's cool. You'll be aight. I had some almond butter before I left. Keep it Hot


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Grrr!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 6, 2004)

_ Good luck.   

Don´t forget the beans in your diet.
_


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder.  I forgot I had like 10 bags of Goya Black Beans in my pantry.   I will have some today as a matter of fact.   But it will probably have me makeing a lot ot trip to the.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Alright ladies and Gentlemen  here are the workout numbers for today!

Arms and Shoulder Day!

3 Sets of Each excercise

Angled Military Dumbell Press

10*45
8* 55
6*60

Shrugs

10*45
8*50
6*55

Hammer Strength Curls

55*12
70*8
60*6

One Arm Tricep Pulldown

40*12
40*12 
50*8
60*6

I did throw in  couple of extras but I dont feel like puting the crap in.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Height..?  Weight..?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

5'4 19????  Lol.  I dont use scales.  I refuse to.  I use the mirror.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow, your shorter than I thought.  Thats not a bad thing though.  And whats 19???  You think you weigh 190 something?  Umm I dont think so   Maybe you should weigh yourself atleast once.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd say 191. Last time while I was dieting i was 187.  I doubt my tanita is broke.  Plus I may have put on some weight.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow.. you just dont look that heavy in your pics..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ha ha.  My parent say where is all my weight cause they dont see it either.  Maybe because I'm real solid.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Yea, it just boggles my mind   I have no reason not to believe you though.  Still boggling my mind though lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL.


----------



## jeanice (Feb 6, 2004)

Im hungry man, I love my Bodybuilding healthy food! But Quiznos is looking  better by the minute LOL


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 6, 2004)

_ 1cm³ of muscle is heavier than 1cm³ of fat. _


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Well I am gonna be taking a couple of days off.  I'm gonna give my body a rest for the next couple of days.  Will be back in action soon.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

BACK ON THE BALL AGAIN!!!

I gotta say the swole v 2 did something to me 2 day.  For one I felt a pump for the first time in months.   All my motivation came back to me in the course of my hour workout.  I refuse to cheat now because my motivation before was the pumps from my workout.  

Today I did PRRS.  It is a type of training that I stumbled onto in this site.  I hope it has great results.  Here is what I did.

Dumbell Bench Press  - 55*6, 65*6, 75*10	                         Incline Press               - 135*6, 155*6, 155*6	        	
Weighted Dips	   -  6, 6, 6	
Back Deadlift	   -  135*6, 145*6, 185*6	
Bent Row	                   -  145*6, 145*6, 185*6
Weighted Chin	   -   6, 6, 6
CG Seated Row           -  90*6, 110*6 , 180*6


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Good to see you back... thout you were MIA


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Lol.  Nah man.  Just needed a break.  But Im back with full force.  No cheats.  Well occasionally.  Time to get HUGE!!!!!


----------



## jeanice (Feb 11, 2004)

Good for u babe!  Happy to know u are back in ACTION!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

STEP RIGHT UP SHREDDED IS POSTING AGAIN!  HERE IS THE WORKOUT FOR TODAY! 

BIS,TRIS, AND DELTS!

Barbell Curl                   - 35 lbs*6, 35*6
Preacher Curl                - 75 lbs*6, 95*6
Hammer Curl                 - 30 lbs*6, 40*6
Close Grip Bench Press - 155 lbs *6, 185*6
Skull Crusher                 - 50 lbs*6, 65*6
Dumbell Kickbacks         - 25 lbs *6, 35*6
Military Press                 - 135 lbs*6, 135*6
Upright Row                   - 135 lbs*6, 135*6, 135*6
Cheat Later                   - 20*6, 30*6


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Eating like a got damn mad man baby!  I did cardio for about 30 minutes today with mod intensity.  I also worked abs.  I'm looking forward to my off day tommorow.  Woo Hoo!


1	8.1 Oz. Eggwhites
1	2 Oz. Oats
1	4.2 Oz. Tomato
1	1 Oz. Jalapeno Pepper
1	2 Oz. Tomato Sauce
1	.8 Oz. Green Pepper
2	2 Oz. Oats
2	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
2	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
3	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
3	1 Oz. Dextrose
3	1.4 Oz Isopure
4	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
4	2 Oz. Oats
4	3.3 Oz Turkey
5	6.2 Oz. Sweet Potato
5	4.9 Oz. Chicken Breast
6	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
7	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
7	3.8 Oz. Sweet Potato
7	.7 Oz. Oats
7	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter


2634  Cals 	
226.8 Protien
53.3   Fat
301.7 Carbs


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

2600 cals is madman? 

I must be a fuking loon!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

Lol.  Yea man.  I still find it hard to eat all that shit.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

LOL, I know how ya feel.  I have almost ralphed several times when I tried to up my cals over 5k


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

BBing is not easy. Fewh!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 14, 2004)

Today was the day off.  I'm hate for tommrow to come.  It will be leg day. I hate legs with a passion but its all good.  It will be time to lift houses tommorow!  GRRRR!




1	2.1 Oz. Tomato Sauce
1	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
1	8.1 Oz. Eggwhites
1	3.6 Tomato
2	2 Oz. Oats
2	5.5 Oz Sweet Potato
2	4.2 Top Sirloin
3	5.5 Oz Yam
3	4 Oz. Chicken Breast
4	6.9 Oz. Yam
4	4.3 Oz. Chicken Brest
5	2 Oz. Oats
5	1 Oz Tomato Juice
5	5 Oz. Hickory Tuna
5	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	1.2 Oz. Kashi Heart to Heart
6	4.1 Oz. Skim Milk
7	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
7	1.5 Oz. Uncle Sam Cereal
7	1Tbsp Of Peanut Butter


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm slipping up a bit.  I have not not posted my diet etc.  But anyways.  Here it is.  I have uped my cals to 2900.  Today I missed it by a bit but no biggie.  Today I only did cardio for about 30 mins.  and abs.  Here is the diet.

1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
1	2.5 Oz.Oats
1	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
1	1 Tbsp Of BBQ Sauce
2	4.2 Oz. Top Sirloin
2	4.6 Oz. Baked Yam
3	4.2 Oz. Chicken Breast
3	4.6 Oz. Baked Yam
4	2.5 Oz. Carrots
4	1 1/4 Cup Of Brown Rice
4	4.2 Oz. Chicken Breast
5	2 Oz. Oats
5	1.6 Oz. Chicken Breast
5	1.8 Oz. Top Sirloin
5	1.5 Oz. Uncle Sam Cereal
5	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
6	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
6	1 Oz. Dextrose
6	1.4 Oz. Isopure
7	1.2 Oz. Of Kashi Heart To Heart
7	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese


Totals 2875 Cals  56.4 Fat 348.7 Carbs 244.3 Protein


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Go Don, Go Don, It's your birthday Go Don


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

Haha!  Yaye for me!


----------



## jeanice (Feb 18, 2004)

Dood me and u need to layoff the almond butter and peanut butter LOL.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hell no!  I need !  I need to go a N.A meeting (nut anonymous).


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

I have some nuts for ya Donnie boy.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

If its the one I think you are talking about.  Keep them!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I cant keep peanuts in the house


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

I ate a whole bag the other day.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> If its the one I think you are talking about.  Keep them!



There is more than one...  LOL

Just razzin on ya man.   Keep up the good work


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

I know you're pulling my chain.  thanks man.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Gotdamit!  It is hard eating all this shit!   Haha.  All for that muscle though.  Today was my off day from work and the gym.  So I basically sat like a couch potato and played video games.  The joy of my life.  Wahoo!


1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
1	2.5 Oz.Oats
1	4.1 Oz. Tomato
1	1 Oz. Onion
1	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
2	5.3 Oz Yam
2	4 Oz. Top Sirloin
3	5.7 Oz. Yam
3	2.8 Oz. Broccolli
3	4.7 Oz. Chicken Breast
3	1 Tbsp Of BBQ Sauce
3	2.8 Oz. Ezekiel Bread
3	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
5	4 Oz. Chicken Breast
5	2 Oz. Oats
5	1 Tbsp Of BBQ Sauce
5	2 Oz. Kashi Heart to Heart
6	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
6	1.4 Oz, Pita
6	1.5 Oz. Beef Sirloin
7	4.1 Oz. Yam
7	4.1 Oz. Chicken Breast
7	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
8	3 Oz. Cottage Cheese

Totals

2853.6 Cals	
63.8   Fat		
347.6 Carbs		
252.3 Pro


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 20, 2004)

Fewh!  Today was my cheat day!  What the use of putting my cals up.  I am sure I went way over maintenence.  Let me let you guys know what I had to day.  I made a trip to my all time favorite restaurant.  Drumroll please!!!!!!!!!  THE CHEESECAKE FACTORY!  Anyways, I had some Bread, Nachos (with the works) Bam Bam Chicken and Shimp (comes with white rice, a heavy sauce, veggies, and other bad shit), and aslo to the highlight of my entire day...CHEESECAKE!  I feel like a house right now, but I do not care.  After all I'm trying to pack on some muscle.  I will continue to eat clean for the the rest of the week which in my case is at least until next weekend when I have my next cheat.  

As for my workout today.  It went great.  It was leg day.

Here are the details!

Alternating Leg Extension
100*8, 100810, 112.5*8

Hack Squat
180*12, 270*12,360*12

One Leg Leg Press
90*10, 90*10, 90*10

Lying Leg Curl
60*12, 80*10

Still Deadlift
135*10,135*10

Getting freagin big.  My jeans  dont fit on my knees.  My waist is the same.  My chest is a 43 from a 41 months ago and my arms are 16 from 15.25.  I must be doing something right.  HAHA!!!!  Somebody stop me!


----------



## jeanice (Feb 21, 2004)

Gaining muscle is the shit! LOL, Ill cheat man..Way to go! Like u said back to the program..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

lol, oh no, not jim carrey impersonations 

great work keep it up


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Here are my macros for today.  I did some cardio today with some abs.  Nothing major.  Something cool happend today.  I got my foot in the door at my gym.  I asked the manager if he had room for a Personal Trainer.  He saidl I will hire now if you want.  I was like .  He told me that he just needed me to fill out an application and to give it to him on Monday.  Am I passing up this oportunity.  I think NOT!  It is cool because the manager is acutally a distant cousin.  Oh well I'll let you guys know what happens next.  This is great!  

1	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
1	2.5 Oz.Oats
1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
2	7.4 Oz. Yam
2	4 Oz. Chicken Breast
3	5.8 Oz. Yam
3	4 Oz. Chicken Breast
3	4 Oz. Top Sirloin
4	5.5 Oz Yam
5	2.5 Oz.Oats
5	5 Oz. Hickory Tuna
5	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
6	2 Oz. Kashi Hear 2 Heart
6	4.1 Carb Countdown Milk
7	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
7	1 Oz. Dextrose
7	1.4 Oz. Isopure
8	7 Oz. Friendship Cottage Cheese
8	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter

Totals  
2993 Cals
358.1 Carbs
250.6 Protein
60.5   Fat


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

thats awesome news!!!! I hope it all works out!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Greeky!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

My man Lee Priest is the same height as me.  His contest weight is 22something.  You guys think I reach that size?  I am 200 now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

You can do it!!!!

Just keep in mind his contest weight is significantly lower than his off season weight bc they get shredded for comp!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I shall reach that goal.   HaHa!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well today is my off day from the gym.  I went to work and went through hell again.  In additon I came home and just ate.  What a BBer life!  *sighs*  	
1	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
1	2.5 Oz.Oats
1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
2	5.3 Oz. Chicken Breast
2	6.6 Oz. Yam
3	4.8 Oz. Yam
3	4 Oz Chicken Breast
4	4 Oz Chicken Breast
4	3.9 Oz. Yam
5	2.5 Oz.Oats
5	1.5 Oz. Beef Sirloin
5	2 Oz. Chicken Breast
5	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
6	2 Oz. Kashi Hear 2 Heart
6	8 Oz. Carb Countdown Milk
7	2.5 Oz.Uncle Sam Cereal
7	8 Oz. Carb Countdown Milk
8	6.6 Oz. Yam
8	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
8	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter


Totals
3030 Cals
352    Carbs
242.4 Protein
63.3   Fat


----------



## jeanice (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn, u upped ur cals lovely! Go u hardgainer LOL!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Holy Shnikees im that is an error.  I'm doing 2900. Ha ha.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Today was the begging of shock week 3.  It was back and chest day.  Here are the details.

Back Pullover 
65*10, 65*10
Super Setted w/

WG Pulldown
100*10, 112.5*10
Super Setted w/
WG Pull Up
6,7
Super Setted w/
Reverse Grip Low Row
135*10, 135*10

Cable Row
40*10 Drop, 30*10 Drop, 20*10 Drop

Chest

Cable Crossover
50*10, 50*10
Super Setted w/
Incline Dumbell Press
60*10, 70*8

Machine Bench Press
100*10 Drop, 90*10 Drop, 80*10 


1	1 Tbsp Of Almond Butter
1	2.5 Oz.Oats
1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
2	6.9 Oz. Yam
2	4 Oz Chicken Breast
3	4 Oz. Top Sirloin
3	4.8 Oz. Yam
4	4 Oz Chicken Breast
4	4.8 Oz. Yam
4	2 Oz. Oats
5	2 Oz. Oats
5	8 Oz. Carb Countdown Milk
6	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	8.6 Oz. Cottage Cheese
7	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
7	1 Oz. Dextrose
7	1.4 Oz. Isopure

Totals

2952  Cals
330.5 Carbs
230.2 Protein
55.5 Fat


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Lookin good man.  I was browsing your photos, and LMAO on the one where the kid had the same name as me.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Haha.  I know man. That was real scary!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea, that kid started a thread.. dont remember what it was called   Anyway I flamed him, and he hasnt come back since


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Lol.  You bully!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

C'mon guys don't let my thread die!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

What do you mean, I posted in it yesterday?  Anyway where are the w/o for today?  Being lazy?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol.  No way!  I did my arms and shoulders today .  I will post it in a bit.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Bis and Tris

EZ bar curl
Supersetted w/
CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each

Preacher curl
30*10, 40*4

Dropset Cable Single Arm Curl
40*10 Drop, 30*10

CG Bench Press
135*10, 135*10

Reverse Grip Pushdown
130*10, 130*12

Dropset Weighted Bench Dip
25*10, 10

Shoulders

Machine Shoulder Press
100*10, 100*10

Side Lateral Raise
15*10, 15*10

Shrugs
50*10, 60*10


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

1	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
1	56 G Brown Rice
1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
2	5.4 Oz Yam
2	4 Oz Chicken Breast
3	32 G Brown Rice
3	4 Oz Chicken Breast
3	8.2 Oz. Yam
4	4 Oz Chicken Breast
4	32 G Brown Rice
4	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
4	4 Oz Chicken Breast
5	32 G Brown Rice
5	1.6 Oz. Top Sirloin
5	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
6	1 Oz. Dextrose
6	1.4 Oz. Isopure
6	6 Oz. Cottage Cheese
6	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	2 Oz. Oats

2950  Cals
358.7 Carbs
243    Protein
58.3   Fat


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Don thanks for the chat w/ you and you friend, she is really cool


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi Don thanks for the chat w/ you and you friend, she is really cool




Anytime sweetie!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Nothing Special happend today.  I went to the gym and did abs and cardio.  I weighed in yesterday and I came in at 198.  WTF  I aint gaining shit.  A week ago I was 199.  Time to eat more!  Anyways here is my diet for 2 day.

1	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
1	2.5 Oz.Oats
1	7.8 Oz. Eggwhites
2	4 Oz. Chicken Breast
2	6.1 Oz. Yam
3	4 Oz. Chicken Breast
3	56 G Brown Rice
4	4 Oz. Chicken Breast
4	7.6 Oz. Yam
5	2 Oz. Chicken Breast
5	2.5 Oz.Oats
5	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	8 Oz. Carb Countdown Milk
7	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
7	1 Oz. Dextrose
7	1.4 Oz. Isopure
8	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
8	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
8	2 Oz. Oats

Totals

2994 Cals
363.5 Carbs
244.4 Protein
61.9   Fat


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea... I havent gained any weight in the last few days.  Its depressing, since im at 4700 cals.  I also dont do cardio on a bulk


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Dunno whats going on.   I'm keeping the 2 cardio sessions in my program to keep fat gain down.  If I dont hit 200 in the next couple of weeks im just gonna eat McDonalds.  Haha!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Man... I am gonna weigh in next week, and if I dont gai any weight, I am gonna be  
eh.. maintenance at 4700 cals 

Why not eat crispy cream instead of mcydee's?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Man... I am gonna weigh in next week, and if I dont gai any weight, I am gonna be
> eh.. maintenance at 4700 cals
> 
> Why not eat crispy cream instead of mcydee's?



I dunno...haven had a burger in years.
  Oh plus there is not a Crispy Cream in my area.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

1	2.5 Oz.Oats
1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
1	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
2	56 G Brown Rice
2	5.2 Oz. Chicken Breast
2	32 G Brown Rice
3	7.7 Oz. Yam
4	3.4 Oz. Chicken Breast
4	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	6.6 Oz. Yam 
5	4.6 Oz. Chicken Breast
5	1.6 Oz. Chicken Breast
5	2.5 Oz.Oats
5	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	8 Oz. Carb Countdown Milk
5	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
6	2 Oz. Oats
6	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	1 Oz. Cottage Cheese

Totals
2873

346    Carbs
225.2 Protein
63.8   Fat

It was my day off from work and the gym.  Nothing new.  I ate slept, shitted, and played video games.  What a life!!!!!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Yesterday was a cheat day for me so I did not keep track of cals.  One thing I can say though is that I am sure I went well over 4-5000 cals.  Ha ha!  I had a smorgasboard.  I had a pint of Hagen Das Cheesecake Ice cream.  A Small Chicken Carbonara sandwhich and also a Cheesesteak.  Boy was I bad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I had a pint of Hagen Das Cheesecake Ice cream.



 Did it do the trick?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Haha!  Yea!   I have come to a conclusion.  Since I hate being bloated after a cheat I am not gonna have them for a while.  Unless the wifey(girlfriend) wants to go to dinner.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

Cheats help maintain sanity and leptin  oh wait arent you bulking  nevermind

Maybe you should just do smaller cheats 

I am going to try to not cheat until my trip, and after that I think I will allow myself a weekly cheat to keep things going smoothly..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

Im just staying away from milk.  Thats shit sucks.  It bloats me.


----------



## jeanice (Feb 29, 2004)

Yo Dood, stop lieing! LOL Chinese next week


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

Chinese!  No milk!  Maybe a cheesecake since it is not that bad.


----------



## jeanice (Feb 29, 2004)

General Tso? and Fried Rice? Im deeply craving some QUIZNOS! I never had the cheessteak yet!  I want it bad!!!!!! But I know its a NO NO  Although 2 cheats a week!  No gain yet!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

I know.  Let me find out were hardgainers.  I swear one day I was 200 then I weigh 198.  WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## jeanice (Feb 29, 2004)

Me 2 I was like 114, tryin to gain for 5 weeks! no gain i lost like 4lbs! im about 110 now! Grrrr!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

Got Damit!!!!!


----------



## jeanice (Feb 29, 2004)

HARDGAINERS? IM NOT SO SURE ANYMORE!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

LOL.  I dunno......


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

1	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
1	3 Oz.Oats
1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
2	5.1 Oz. Yam
2	4 Oz Chicken Breast
3	8.5 Oz. Yam
3	4 Oz Chicken Breast
4	4 Oz Chicken Breast
4	3 Oz.Oats
5	1 Oz. Tomato Sauce
5	1.5 Oz. Pita
5	4.4 Oz. 91% Ground Sirloin
6	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	2 Oz. Oats
7	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
7	1 Oz. Dextrose
7	1.4 Oz. Isopure
8	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
8	1/2 Cup Of Brown Rice

Totals
3004 Cals
380.1 Carbs
250.7 Protein
60.9   Fat


Today I worked out Chest and back had a great workout.

Pullover
85*8, 85*8

Lat Pulldown
100*10, 125*10

WG Pullup
25*10, 10*2, 2

Dumbell Incline Press
55*10, 65*10

Bench Press
135*10, 195*8, 225*5

Hammer Strngth Decline
180*12, 270*10

Machine Fly
137.5*15, 137.5*15


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

oats...peanut butter...oats...peanut butter


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 1, 2004)

U got that right!


----------



## jeanice (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey man, wattup? I an super tired here @ work! Im gonna get some quiznos tonight LOL Cheesteak! Yaye!. I ll tell you about it when im home! I gotta go to school. I never work on Monday's Had to go in for Nicole though. Off to school then Quiznos! Im out TTYL. 

So after this cheat, whats better pizza hut LOL? Im thinkin baja! Only had that once. it was the bomb!

Alright Laterrrrr


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 1, 2004)

Eat like a got damn mad man!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 1, 2004)

1	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
1	3 Oz.Oats
1	8 Oz. Eggwhites
2	4.6 Oz Yam
2	4 Oz Chicken Breast
3	6.2 Oz. Yam
3	4 Oz Chicken Breast
3	7 Oz. Yam
3              4 Oz Chicken Breast
4	56 G Brown Rice
4	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
4	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
4	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	4.2  Oz. Top Sirloin
5	1/2 Cup Brown Rice
6	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
6	1 Oz. Dextrose
6	1.4 Oz. Isopure
6	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
6	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	1.4 Oz. Pita
6	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter

Totals
3200 Cals
369.8  Carbs
280.4  Protein
63.5    Fat


----------



## jeanice (Mar 1, 2004)

I ate like a madman! And I have one more tblspn of PB LOL..1 month  and counting until the infamous Cut LOL. We should enjoy it while we can 

When we cut we gotta tame the bad foods, including funnel cakes LOL 

Lets just enjoy, i mean its getting warm! but we can cover that up LOL  

At least mid march- then we will do mini cycles...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 1, 2004)

Bis, Tris and Delts.   Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


Barbell Curl
40*6, 40*6

Preacher Curl
85*6, 75*6

Hammer Curl
35*6, 40*6

CG Bench Press
135*8, 225*3 - 3

Skull Crusher
60*8, 65*6

Single Arm Dumbell Extension
30*6, 30*6

Military Press
135*6, 135*6

Upright Row
115*6, 115*6

Lateral Raises
20*6, 30*6


----------



## jeanice (Mar 3, 2004)

Im so pissed about my shity workout, i might redo the bi's and chest today along with some cardio! I will see. Depends on  how tired I am when I come home from School..Maybe just cardio .Who knows.. REMEMBER OUR LAST CHEAT UNTIL APRIL!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

NO doubt!  Dunoo what to have though.  Cheescake is a must though!

Relax on chest and bis.  Let them rest.  Youll hit them again next week.  Just do the cardio.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 3, 2004)

U think? I barely got a pump. I was doing preachers and was struggling like crazy.! I was like damn, this sucks..so rest is best u think?

Cheescake! def.!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea.  Just let it rest.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 3, 2004)

I guess thats what i will do most likely, I actually got some rest  yesterday i took a nap! and had 7.5 hrs of sleep.! I think rest plays a good role. Im gonna start working out in the afternoon. Or rotate, cuz im soooo tired. I liked working out in the morning cuz things are done and i can sleep when i get home. But maybe that would be better. 

I gotta see, Or maybe she just sleep earlier. I might be home earlier today! So I will run, if not then I will have to hold on until tommorow.

What flavor cheescake are you getting? LOL
Maybe I will do the Cheescake Factory this weekend! What do you suggest?!?!?


Jeanice


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

Evening workout are not that bad.  I have gotten used to them now.  It was what I originally started with when I was a fatboy.  I love them cause one the girls eye me and two I feel rejuvenated after my power nap.

My personal fav is Oreo Cheesecake.  I love that flavor.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey, I feel ya, who's eyeing you? LOL Im jealous LOL. People be eyeing me and i just give em the grill back  like whatup!!! LOL

I might consider night workouts. Not sure yet! Cuz night is food preparing time, feel me? and weekends are my only days off, and I got mad things to do clean, cook, prepare etc..RELAX AND SLEEP! LOL 

Go for oreo, maybe Ill get a slice of juniors  Nah, I'll chill...Some good food though


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I always get checked out more when I work out at night too  Jeanice your cheats are making me jealous


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2004)

Doing awesome man! Got any progress pics?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Doing awesome man! Got any progress pics?



Not yet but I will soon.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2004)

Awesome, keep us posted.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

No doubt!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jeanice *_
> I guess thats what i will do most likely, I actually got some rest  yesterday i took a nap! and had 7.5 hrs of sleep.! I think rest plays a good role. Im gonna start working out in the afternoon. Or rotate, cuz im soooo tired. I liked working out in the morning cuz things are done and i can sleep when i get home. But maybe that would be better.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanice (Mar 3, 2004)

I LOVE SLEEP! I feel sooooo refreshed after a nice nap  At times when I dont get sleep im soooo moody 

But, I went to the gym after school today, it was weird at my local gym. so use to working out at work. but they know me there! they were like, wat happened to u?  

I was like juss eating LOL. I was yelling at the gym, Did some weights!!!!! 

Shoot me a list of whats good


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

This is actually from yesterday.  I forgot to post it.

1	7.4 Oz. Eggwhites
1	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
1	56 G Brown Rice
2	4 Oz Chicken Breast
2	6.5 Oz. Yam
3	4 Oz Chicken Breast
3	42 G Cup Of Brown Rice
3	1.9 Oz. Yam
4	4.2 Oz. Top Round
4	4.5 Oz. Yam
4	42 G Cup Of Brown Rice
5	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
5	42 G Cup Of Brown Rice
5	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
5	28 G Brown Rice
5	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
6	1 Oz. Carbo Gain
6	1 Oz. Dextrose
6	1.4 Oz. Isopure
7	1 Tbsp Of Peanut Butter
7	8 Oz. Cottage Cheese
7	42 G Cup Of Brown Rice

3105 Cals
378.3   Carbs
249.1   Protein
65.3     Fat


Cardio and abs day.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 5, 2004)

When you get ur meal or meals today, make it good! I'm  here at work! Just finished with Nicole, we had a longer session My other client is sick  So Chinese and cheesesteak LOL?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 5, 2004)

Im debating in getting a loaded dip dish or chinese.  I also have to run to get my cheesecake soon.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 10, 2004)

So, hows the cutting? 3-4 days until the cheat! make it a good one. The last one for awhile


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

Cutting is goin ok.  Im 4 days into it.  I feel ok.  Yea Ill have a cheat the weekend but only a very small one.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Any thermos?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 13, 2004)

Yea.  I am using an old bottle of hydroxycut and T3 along with some Tyrosine.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 13, 2004)

I thought I would update how I feel currently.  As of late I have been taking fish oil as part of my diet.  I must say I feel a lot different.  Normally at this time I am stressing here in my chair at work about customers telling me there issue with there online service.  I normally expect the worse to come out of the customers mouth wether it is screaming at me etc.  This normally leads me to stress.  This stress for the past couple of months has built itself on top of my other stresses in life which has messed me up a lot.  Stress has hindered my goals etc.  

Since I have incorporated the fish oil for the last couple of days I feel awesome.  It seems like my depression is out the freagin window.  I have not had a single thought about my stresses in life.  Seems like I have totally forgotten about them.  I have read that fish oil is good for depression.  I guess the studies on depression and fish oil are right.  Fish Oil rules!  Go get it!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmmmm I guess I missed this thread.

Well just wanted to wish you luck Dones on your journal.
Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 13, 2004)

I appreciate it Randy!  I will be posting a more detailed description for my cut starting tommorow.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 13, 2004)

Doooood! Cutting Rules LOL Show dem Gunz...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Now what.. new journal


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

I posted a journal at my own forum.  But I guess I start a new one here 2.  

http://projectphysique.com/ipw-web/bulletin/bb/viewtopic.php?p=100#100


----------

